# TC's Battle Royal of Order



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

*TC's Battle Royale of Order*

Ladies and gentlemen, members of the board, thank you for reading this thread. And now, without further ado, I bring to you TC's most riveting Battle Royale. Blood will be lost, limbs will be torn and most importantly, hearts will be crushed.

This tournament will consist of 40 combatants, each represented by their most popular piece work. They will fight to the death, and in the end only one will emerge victorious. The fate of the victor lies in your hands, so chose carefully.

To begin with, there will be 5 rounds in all. Round one will consist of 4 phases. In each phase 10 combatants will be pitted against each other in order to determine which 5 get to advance to round two. Round two will consist of 2 phases, and just like in round one, each phase will place 10 combatants in the ring and cut them in half. Round three will consist of 1 phase in which the remaining number of fighters (10) will be cut in half as well. Round four will take the fantastic 5 and eliminate 3 of them leaving 2 fighters standing for the grand stage.

*The way it works is as follows: in rounds 1-3 the 5 combatants with the least amount of votes get to advance to the proceeding round. Round 4 will take the two fighters with the least amount of votes and transport them to the grand stage. So, basically, if you want your favorite fighter to survive, don't vote for them.*

To determine which fighters will face off in each phase of round one, the 40 combatants were placed inside a random number generator. The first 10 random numbers generated were the ones chosen for round one / phase one. And the next 10 generated numbers were elected for phase two, and so on. After round one has concluded, round two shall commence. The winners of round 1/phase1 and phase 2 will face off in round 2/phase 1. And the winners of round 1/phase 3 and phase 4 will face off in round 2/phase 2. Of course, Round three, will take the winners of round2/phase 1 and phase 2 and start WW3. The rest should be smooth sailing.

I'm sort of undecided on how long the timed poll should be allowed to run for. I was thinking of two days max, with the possibility of 3 being entertained. If you have any suggestions, please comment and let me know.

Also, to satiate your appetite and keep the suspense at an all time high, I'm going to reveal the first 10 combatants that will occupy the first phase of round one. Also, the first poll won't be up for a few hours, giving us ample (hopefully) time to sort things out.

The list of 40 composers was chosen from this website, but it matters not, because this tournament is not about order. If you'd like to protest some of the composers' chosen work, please do so, and if enough people agree with you, we may elect to change it.

I think that's all, if I recount something that I forgot to mention I'll try to add it later. I hope you enjoy this little game of mine. Let's have fun, shall we? 

Edit:

Changed it from best to popular works.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

*Here's the list of contestants and the first 10 combatants for round 1/ phase 1.*

1. Ludwig Van Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 in D minor "Choral"
2. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Don Giovanni
3. Johann Sebastian Bach - Mass in B minor
4. Richard Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
5. Joseph Haydn - The Creation
6. Johannes Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor
7. Franz Schubert - Winterreise
8. Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 in B minor "Pathetique"
9. George Frideric Handel - Messiah 
10. Igor Stravinsky - Rite of Spring
11. Robert Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor
12. Frederic Chopin - Preludes, Op. 28
13. Felix Mendelssohn - Midsummer Night's Dream Incidental Music
14. Claude Debussy - Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un Faune
15. Franz Liszt - Piano Sonata in B minor
16. Antonin Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 in E minor "New World"
17. Giuseppe Verdi - Otello 
18. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection" 
19. Hector Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique 
20. Antonio Vivaldi - Four Seasons 
21. Richard Strauss - Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
22. Serge Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5 in B flat major 
23. Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10 in E minor
24. Béla Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra
25. Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 7 in E major 
26. Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli
27. Claudio Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
28. Jean Sibelius - Symphony No. 2 in D minor 
29. Maurice Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe
30. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis
31. Modest Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
32. Giacomo Puccini - La bohème 
33. Henry Purcell - The Fairy-Queen
34. Gioacchino Rossini - The Barber of Seville
35. Edward Elgar - Cello Concerto in E minor
36. Sergei Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor
37. Camille Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3 in C minor "Organ"
38. Josquin Des Prez - Missa de Beata Virgine
39. Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - Sheherazade
40. Carl Maria von Weber - Der Freischutz

Round 1 - Phase 1 {

16, 11, 8, 39, 21, 33, 29, 9, 35, 36

}


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Fine, I'll ask the question everyone wants to _complain_ about: How did you decide what each composer's _greatest_ work was?

Like, let's get real here: I read through this list, and _sans_ the B Minor Mass, I might disagree with every choice. Not at all saying you are wrong, or that any other choice would be wrong; I am saying that this _greatest work_ element will be an issue. Don't hate the premise, but don't like the execution.

And I KNOW for a fact that the majority of readers would agree with me in disagreeing on the _greatest_ works.

Mozart, fine. Pytor, acceptable. Schubert, commendable. Mendelssohn, Sibelius, Brahms, highly debatable.

But Mahler, blasphemy.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

Hmmm, sounds fun! However, I agree with Avey about the greatest work element. I think I will have a hard time deciding whether I should vote based on the composers or the specific works.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Assuming we want to vote on works and not just composers, one way to diffuse the issue of chosen work is to leave that up to the voters. For each composer there could be a "round" where people would nominate works (maybe 3 from each voter?) and the top 5, for example, would be chosen for a vote, The work gaining the most votes would then be used as the composer's representative work. This would add time to the game, but perhaps it would add some fun.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I didn't decide which work was to be attached to each composer, I merely scanned the site I mentioned above as it had already listed each composer's most popular works. The link can be found here. :}

Maybe popular work instead of best would have been much better, or is that the same thing?


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

So are these the first "phase" from we which we are supposed to pick a favorite?

16. Antonin Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 in E minor "New World"
11. Robert Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor
8. Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 in B minor "Pathetique"
39. Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - Sheherazade
21. Richard Strauss - Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
33. Henry Purcell - The Fairy-Queen
29. Maurice Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe
9. George Frideric Handel - Messiah
35. Edward Elgar - Cello Concerto in E minor
36. Sergei Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, round 1 will consist of 4 phases. In each phase only 5 will advance to round two, and they are chosen based on the lowest amount of vote that they received. So, the less votes a combatant gets the better chance they have of reaching/continuing on to the next round. And yes they are, provided that everyone is in total agreement.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

As noted by Avey and a few others, _the greatest element_ posed a challenge, and it probably still does, so I chanaged it to most popular. I'm not sure if that'll help or not, let's pray that it does. I should also like to make clear that, I didn't not come up with these choices, they were already provided here. So, if you disagree with the choices for each composer, feel free to suggest your own. If enough people are in agreement with a specific suggestion, then we will use it instead. Or we may opt out and use Mmsbls' method to determine which work best suits their combatant. :}

Edit:

Here's TC's top recommended list. Perhaps it can used to figure out better choices for works that better suit their composer.

While we are at it, I'd like to suggest we use Mahler - Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection" instead of symphony No. 5 because it scored really high in TC's TRL.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Eleven. 

That's right?


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

ProudSquire, why don't you issue a poll for those ten contenders. It will be easier to give a vote, isn't it?


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Ondine said:


> ProudSquire, why don't you issue a poll for those ten contenders. It will be easier to give a vote, isn't it?


I'd love to, Ondine, I just want to make sure that everyone is okay with the choices listed for each composer. The poll should be up very soon. ^^;


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

Hahahahaha!!!

This is truly funny. A list of the commonest pieces, to be whittled down to a smaller list of the commonest pieces.

The result to be a list of greatest hits indistinguishable from every other list of greatest hits.

And this is called a battle royale? (Well, OK. Royal. So I can spell better. Doesn't make me better.)

Anyway, tee very much hee, to the whole endeavor.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

some guy said:


> Hahahahaha!!!
> 
> This is truly funny. A list of the commonest pieces, to be whittled down to a smaller list of the commonest pieces.
> 
> ...


A small indiscretion easily corrected. I tip my hat to you good sir.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

I'd like to have some fun, but the rules are so complicated that I think you'll have to count me out.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Let's just use our creativity: in one corner we have the Father of the Symphony, J. Haydn - in the other, the furious, temperamental Beethoven, the new king of the Symphony - who's going to kick who's a**? Are you ready to RRRRUMMMBBBLLLEEEE? 

Alright, and so the first round starts - but lo and behold, Haydn unleashes a devastating water storm on Beethoven, with the sinusoidally moving scales representing the primal water dashing against the rocks. But in this case, ladies and gentlemen, the rock is Beethoven. Poor guy, he had to fend himself off. But then Beethoven rises and unleases the first movement of symphony no. 9 - the old Haydn struggled and battled, defended against the many blows. Etc, etc.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Mendelssohn - Violin concerto.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Burroughs said:


> Mendelssohn - Violin concerto.


Okay, if no one is opposed to the idea I'll swap it with the other choice. ^^;


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Possibly - Prokofiev piano concerto 3


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

So we vote for the work in the listed group of ten that we like LEAST? In that case, 9.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

A new poll will be mounted shortly. I believe it'll explain things a bit better because we decided to alter a few things.

Edit:

*The new poll is active, visit here to vote for your favorite combatant.*


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

TheProudSquire said:


> As noted by Avey and a few others, _the greatest element_ posed a challenge, and it probably still does, so I chanaged it to most popular. I'm not sure if that'll help or not, let's pray that it does. I should also like to make clear that, I didn't not come up with these choices, they were already provided here. So, if you disagree with the choices for each composer, feel free to suggest your own. If enough people are in agreement with a specific suggestion, then we will use it instead. Or we may opt out and use Mmsbls' method to determine which work best suits their combatant. :}
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


I agree with the Mahler.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

*The new updated list of combatants*

1. Ludwig Van Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 in D minor "Choral"
2. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Don Giovanni
3. Johann Sebastian Bach - Mass in B minor
4. Richard Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
5. Joseph Haydn - The Creation
6. Johannes Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor
7. Franz Schubert - Winterreise
8. Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 in B minor "Pathetique"
9. George Frideric Handel - Messiah 
10. Igor Stravinsky - Rite of Spring
11. Robert Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor
12. Frederic Chopin - Preludes, Op. 28
13. Felix Mendelssohn -Violin Concerto in E minor Op. 64
14. Claude Debussy - Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un Faune
15. Franz Liszt - Piano Sonata in B minor
16. Antonin Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 in E minor "New World"
17. Giuseppe Verdi - Otello 
18. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection" 
19. Hector Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique 
20. Antonio Vivaldi - Four Seasons 
21. Richard Strauss - Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
22. Serge Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26 
23. Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10 in E minor
24. Béla Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra
25. Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 7 in E major 
26. Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli
27. Claudio Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
28. Jean Sibelius - Symphony No. 2 in D minor 
29. Maurice Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe
30. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis
31. Modest Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
32. Giacomo Puccini - La bohème 
33. Henry Purcell - The Fairy-Queen
34. Gioacchino Rossini - The Barber of Seville
35. Edward Elgar - Cello Concerto in E minor
36. Sergei Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor
37. Camille Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3 in C minor "Organ"
38. Josquin Des Prez - Missa de Beata Virgine
39. Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - Sheherazade
40. Carl Maria von Weber - Der Freischutz

Updated the list to accommodate some of the requests. Works for Mendelssohn and Prokofiev were swapped. If you have anymore suggestions please voice them here before phase 2 commences.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

TheProudSquire said:


> If you have anymore suggestions please voice them here....


Stop the madness?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> I'd like to have some fun, but the rules are so complicated that I think you'll have to count me out.


Well I dislike fun, think it's overrated. Anyway, looks like this is going to turn into a *poll*. Nuff sed.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Phase 2 will begin soon, and since we had such a great turn out for phase 1, I thought it better to reveal the next 10 combatants for phase 2, that way if we need to switch a work for a composer we can do so. Please glance over the list and see if you approve of the choices. Here they are.

Round 1 - Phase 2 {

28, 19, 24, 12, 5, 37, 38, 10, 2, 30

}

Edit:

Here is the link to the poll.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

TheProudSquire said:


> 1. Ludwig Van Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 in D minor "Choral"
> 2. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Don Giovanni
> 3. Johann Sebastian Bach - Mass in B minor
> 4. Richard Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
> ...


More suggestions. 

Schubert - Symphony 9


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I would suggest 'Pictures' for Mussorgsky.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Avey said:


> But Mahler, blasphemy.


That's the one that is unequivocally the composer's best work


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

This has a flaw. 
We are trying to find the most popular pieces and by doing so have listed the best work of the best composers. But, many composers composed great one-hit-wonders which are very popular and excellent works. Pieces like Bruch's violin concerto and Holst's planet suite. These great works will be missed.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Indeed the idea could have been better executed, but we must see it to the end.



> More suggestions.
> 
> Schubert - Symphony 9


I think Symphony No. 8 in B minor "Unfinished" might be a better choice if we truly want to swap out Winterreise. As for Mussorgsky, "Pictures" is indeed one of, if not, his most popular piece.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

TheProudSquire said:


> Indeed the idea could have been better executed, but we must see it to the end.
> 
> I think Symphony No. 8 in B minor "Unfinished" might be a better choice if we truly want to swap out Winterreise. As for Mussorgsky, "Pictures" is indeed one of, if not, his most popular piece.


Most certainly. (Stupid 25 Character thing )


----------



## schuberkovich (Apr 7, 2013)

I think Schubert's string quintet would prove more popular than any of his symphonies.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I suppose so. The quintet is absolutely magnificent and should prove popular as you said. But you know, I kind of like the lieder, but I don't know how "Winterreise" will fare in the poll when the time comes. It's up to you guys, if you want to swap it with either the quintet or one of the symphonies we can do that, you only need say so. :}


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Please don't remove Winterreise in favour of Symphony no.9. There are any number of great symphonies, but what compares with Winterreise?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

TheProudSquire said:


> 1. Ludwig Van Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 in D minor "Choral"
> 2. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Don Giovanni
> 3. Johann Sebastian Bach - Mass in B minor
> 4. Richard Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
> ...


Brahms!! Surely that would be his second piano concerto!! Surely!!


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Burroughs for the Brahms suggestion, but I think his symphony ought to do just fine. Now, with regards to Bach. In the recent Bach poll, the Brandenburg Concertos were the most voted for by TC members, while the Mass in B Minor didn't fare so well. Should we take that as an indication of what Bach work is more popular here and use it for the tournament? Also, a small correction to the Sibelius symphony was made, courtesy of, Forte. :]


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

1. Ludwig Van Beethoven - Symphony No. 9 in D minor "Choral"
2. Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart - Don Giovanni
3. Johann Sebastian Bach - Mass in B minor
4. Richard Wagner - Tristan und Isolde
5. Joseph Haydn - The Creation
6. Johannes Brahms - Symphony No. 4 in E minor
7. Franz Schubert - Winterreise
8. Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 in B minor "Pathetique"
9. George Frideric Handel - Messiah 
10. Igor Stravinsky - Rite of Spring
11. Robert Schumann - Piano Concerto in A minor
12. Frederic Chopin - Preludes, Op. 28
13. Felix Mendelssohn -Violin Concerto in E minor Op. 64
14. Claude Debussy - Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un Faune
15. Franz Liszt - Piano Sonata in B minor
16. Antonin Dvorak - Symphony No. 9 in E minor "New World"
17. Giuseppe Verdi - Otello 
18. Gustav Mahler - Symphony No. 2 "Resurrection" 
19. Hector Berlioz - Symphonie Fantastique 
20. Antonio Vivaldi - Four Seasons 
21. Richard Strauss - Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks
22. Serge Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3 in C major, Op. 26 
23. Dmitri Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10 in E minor
24. Béla Bartók - Concerto for Orchestra
25. Anton Bruckner - Symphony No. 7 in E major 
26. Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina - Missa Papae Marcelli
27. Claudio Monteverdi - Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610
28. Jean Sibelius - Symphony No. 2 in D major 
29. Maurice Ravel - Daphnis et Chloe
30. Ralph Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis
31. Modest Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition
32. Giacomo Puccini - La bohème 
33. Henry Purcell - The Fairy-Queen
34. Gioacchino Rossini - The Barber of Seville
35. Edward Elgar - Cello Concerto in E minor
36. Sergei Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor
37. Camille Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3 in C minor "Organ"
38. Josquin Des Prez - Missa de Beata Virgine
39. Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov - Sheherazade
40. Carl Maria von Weber - Der Freischutz


----------

